# Which would you rather buy?



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

I am about ready to start parting out the JD 116H that I bought to rob for it's engine.

If you were browsing Ebay and saw something you might be able to use on your tractor, would you be more likely to bid on parts that had been pulled off, sanded, primered and painted with the appropriate colors or would you prefer to buy them freshly pulled so you could paint them yourself?

I'm just tinkering with this, so I have the time to pull one section of parts (like the seat springs, kill switch and associated nuts, bolts and washers) and clean 'em up before I put them out for bids.

The question is, do you think the resultant bids would go higher for that kind of preparation, or do you think people want to prepare them their way if they buy them?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Personally I would rather see exactly what I am buying instead of what someone may be patching up or covering up with bondo and paint, so prefer to buy items as such "as removed" from the tractor etc. 

I certainly would not be a happy camper buying a so called refinished part painted without primer, or findout it was painted over slight rust and pits with a can of 99 cent Wal MArt spray paint........Redoing other folks messups can be more involved than doing the entire repair your self from the start....everyone has different expectations and concepts as to what is proper or correctly finished.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree with Chipmaker 100%.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Would be OK to clean a little if the part was greasy and dirty. As far a painting, rather see the used part before it's painted. Your paint (new or old) probably wouldn't match what I have, so why should I pay extra for your new paint.

:cpu:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I like the as removed parts. I bought a pulley and was cleaning it up and found a crack. If it was painted I wouldn't have found it till too late. Even if the part was finished, I would still probably re do it myself.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree with all of you.. My friend bought a supposedly rebuilt Ford Jubilee and found that its rebuild job was a good paint job... I have come to the conclusion that its "buyers beware" cause most people will do anything it takes to move an item including painting and lying


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I'm like the rest of these guys, I wanna see the unvarnished truth about what I'm buying. That said, you'll still probably get more money selling "refurbished/reconditioned" parts on eBay.

6 of one, half-dozen of the other.


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

I appreciate the input, guys. Valuable information, all. 

Just for fun and giggles, I may take two comparably priced parts and "refurb" one and just clean the other and see which one gets more interest.

Steve


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve,
When doing your experiment, clearly state the refurbed part is refurbed and that the nice shiny paint is not original. Otherwise it won't be a fair test.


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

I plan to do just that. 

The text I will use for the sales description on the painted ones:

I originally bought the 116H to use its parts for a rebuild of my 116. I am detailing, painting and selling all the parts I did not need. 

These parts have been polished, primered, and re-painted with rust-resistant JD Yellow. 

Let's face it, if the end prices are as nearly as high or higher for the "non-refurbed" stuff, I'll be ecstatic. There's no additional labor after the parts are off the tractor.

After all, one ebay seller had a JD 318 he was parting out and a lot of his auctions ended yesterday. Not all his items had bids when I checked, but the parts that had been bid on were totalling over $750 on that one tractor: rust and all.
If I can get back what I paid for the parts tractor, I'll be happy as a pig in slop! :furious:


----------

